# Excaliber scrollsaw?



## gasmansteve (2 Jul 2010)

Hi all
Received a flyer from Axminster today mentioning the new scrollsaw going by he name of `Excaliber`. Looks a snazzy bit of kit although for a price of £450 or £500 depending on the table size not sure how it compares with the Hegner?
Steve


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

'cording to her posts on TWH gill thinks well of it - which is good enough for me - be hard to justify the spend tho as my 90 pound record is perfectly adequate for the low use it gets


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Jul 2010)

TWH? Which site is that one Bsm please?
Steve


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

gasmansteve":r3cr5qvr said:


> TWH? Which site is that one Bsm please?
> Steve



toms site, the wood haven - Gill is a mod over there now

http://thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Jul 2010)

Cheers for that didn`t know Tom had one :lol: 
Steve


----------



## stevebuk (2 Jul 2010)

Must admit i looked at it myself tonight and thought if my trusty delta ever packs up i may well treat myself to it, although i think the hegner would be nice :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

gasmansteve":2se1wzom said:


> Cheers for that didn`t know Tom had one :lol:
> Steve



have you been living down a hole for the last few weeks :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (2 Jul 2010)

stevebuk":289xe894 said:


> Must admit i looked at it myself tonight and thought if my trusty delta ever packs up i may well treat myself to it, although i think the hegner would be nice :wink:



either that or the dewalt if they ever start shipping them to europe again (or if its possible to get one from the states)


----------



## hawkinob (3 Jul 2010)

Hi,
Why would you pay £450 when Axminster sell what looks to be a Hegner 'look a like' for £280?.
Regard,
Bob H.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Jul 2010)

big soft moose":39vb0wjy said:


> either that or the dewalt if they ever start shipping them to europe again (or if its possible to get one from the states)



must admit again, thats one saw i would really like to try out, whenever i have seen them in use (on utube) they look smooth and silky, so here's hoping they start..


----------



## chrispuzzle (4 Jul 2010)

Ohhh. I have the Axminster AWSF18 Hegner clone but I lusted for these saws when I first saw them (and you couldn't get them in the UK).

Why? A 30" throat is a massive increase, the biggest throat around. I am intrigued by the tilting system where the whole arm tilts, rather than the table. That means, for a start, that the workpiece is inclined to stay more or less where gravity put it instead of wanting to slide off the table. Excalibur say you can get a more precise tilt this way as well: don't know about that but I would like to see it in action.

Haven't got five hundred quid to blow on a new saw atm but if I did, I would surely give it a try. These saws have a good rep - serious kit, well engineered, etc.


----------



## hawkinob (5 Jul 2010)

Hi,
My response in my earlier post was based on the experiences of several members of the scrollsaw club I belong to - about a dozen members, nearly all retirees, we meet in the morning - just over half have an Excalibur and most have had mechanical problems. All say that when the machine is working correctly they are brilliant but there is that element of apprehension about whether all will be O.K. On the other hand owners on the other side of Australia are full of praise for the machine. Maybe our lot are part of a batch made on Friday (?) or the local agent may be at fault?
I don't have an Excalibur but do have a Hegner clone, different colour to the Axminster but seemly from the same Taiwanese factory and love it, mind I'm no expert scrolllsawer.
Bob H.
p.s. Would be interested to know how Pommie (I'm a £10 Pom) owners of the Excalibur find the machine.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (5 Jul 2010)

This scroll saw worth 500 F ? or I can buy something better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG2CiH8bbtk


----------

